# Breeders in Northern Territory



## littlejohnny (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, 
Am interested in locating reptile breeders in Northern Territory. Especially after someone who deals with frogs or turtles. Trying to set-up a new business so just trying to locate contacts. Frogs or turtles can not be brought into state so need them to be from here. 
Thanks


----------



## lacey (Feb 18, 2008)

*Breeders NT*

G'day LittleJohnny,

I'm in Palmerston, NT and know of one Reptile Breeding business. Try Top End Reptiles, which are located at Humpty Doo. You'll find their details in the NT Yellow pages. They have a warehouse out there that they used to run the business from, however, they have moved the business to their home address. Give them a call. I think the lady's name is Maria. Hope this helps. Let us know when you have started your business. Seeing I'm in the area I'd love to check it out.

Cheers,

Tim Lacey


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 18, 2008)

Try Snakenurse she may be able to help you out with info:
http://www.snakenurse.com.au/


----------



## albino (Feb 26, 2008)

let us know how your new venture goes. sorry to hear you lost your job - bloody kevin07.


----------

